# What is the strongest legal supplement I can get?



## ben jamming (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi, I am 26 and have been weight lifting for many years. I have no intention of ever taking steroids but am looking for something new to try. In your opinion, what would be the strongest/most effective supplement I could take???

Thanks.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

No-Xplode ???


----------



## ben jamming (Jan 28, 2008)

didnt your reply say mt1 a moment ago???


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

yeah but i dont recommend it. I was only replying to your title


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

If you want drug like effects take drugs.

Otherwise a decent quality creatine product.

Cheers,

G


----------



## ben jamming (Jan 28, 2008)

oh ok, i actually did a search on it, looks pretty potent and is APPARANTLY being banned over here???


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Some grey area supplument IDS mass tabs work very well BUT they are steriods at the end of the day.

Either it doesnt work or its a steriod if your talking about direct muscle growth, true legal and natural supps would be things such as bcaas and good protein powders, i have no faith in natural test boosters even though tribulas does give you more hard ons it does nothing for muscle growth.


----------



## ben jamming (Jan 28, 2008)

I am on creatine and a couple other products at mo. if anything, i will just stick with what i have got.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Have we suggested Eating More / resting More and Working out harder yet?


----------



## ben jamming (Jan 28, 2008)

reckon i am taking the main things then! will have to stick with it and work extra hard.


----------



## ben jamming (Jan 28, 2008)

it does indeed seem to always come back to eating more. maybe i am just getting caught up in the supplement hype! The way these products are billed are like its the best thing on the planet. I am getting wiser though to these kind of claims.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Have we done the line of "there is no magic pill" yet?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

TH&S said:


> Have we done the line of "there is no magic pill" yet?


There isnt:eek: **** i am screwed then contest prep is over i was hoping to take the magic pill day prior to contest and be bigger than Rhul the next day


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Con said:


> There isnt:eek: **** i am screwed then contest prep is over i was hoping to take the magic pill day prior to contest and be bigger than Rhul the next day


Just for you... hows this...


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks like biceps have synthol in them......lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Con said:


> Looks like biceps have synthol in them......lol


I love how his shoulders have headed south towards his biceps - like a pair of saggy love pillows trying to hide in the waist band of a girls periods pants...


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

Daps....?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I bought some FOOD and WEIGHTS and got some SLEEP the other day.

Works wonders for me...


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

you dont need weights or that much sleep,you just need to eat all the damn cow meat you can get your hands on...........then sit back and watch that crazy growth!!!


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

ARNIE said:


> you don't need weights or that much sleep,you just need to eat all the damn cow meat you can get your hands on...........then sit back and watch that crazy growth!!!


Are you right in the head, sleep is one of the factors of building muscle natural and any who is natural cant just go out and eat a load of meat to put muscle on as it has to be a balanced diet I wish there was a supplement that could put mass muscle on without having to take steroids but there is not.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Wee G said:


> If you want drug like effects take drugs.
> 
> Otherwise a decent quality creatine product.
> 
> ...


Agree with this.

M1T is a designer steroid. You can get many designer steroids (M-Drol, H-Drol, blends of various compounds etc.) that will give you....obviously....steroid results. However, the same rules apply:

- you need liver protection (since most of the designer steroids sold OTC are methylated)

- you may need something to help with blood pressure on cycle if you're prone to high blood pressure

- you need to plan out a good PCT

- you should be fully researched and "ready" to take the plunge

Be careful of assuming that a product sold legally is safer than a product that's under-the-desk. Some people now prefer Superdrol clones to dianabol....however SD, just like dbol, is a powerful anabolic that needs a well researched plan before you try it. It's still possible to get gyno from SD, and it'll still shut you down. Worth reading this if you're interested in this type of supplement:

OTC Anabolics - Introduction
​


----------

